# Show your IM 25g lagoon reef tank



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Please Share your 25g lagoon reef tank.. tank equipments with some details..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

No one have 25g lagoon in gta?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I have both the 20g and 30g (and used to have the 10) but not the 25.
In terms of lights, I have a kessil on the 20g, and a kelo on the 30g.
Pretty much only the IM skimmers fit in the back chamber.
I have been thinking of adding a phosban reactor full of siporax on the 30g as it's an NPS tank. 
I have two additional nano powerheads running in the 20g as there wasn't enough flow with the returns, and try to hide them behind livestock. 
I have filtersocks (and IM add on) on the 30g, and the upgraded filtermedia shelves on the 20g. 
I have the dual reactor (though haven't used it in a while)... IMHO you can't really use it as a dual reactor, but I was running carbon in it, and should start doing so again.


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

teemee said:


> I have both the 20g and 30g (and used to have the 10) but not the 25.
> 
> In terms of lights, I have a kessil on the 20g, and a kelo on the 30g.
> 
> ...


Great info.. am planning to upgrade my 8gallon to 25g lagoon. I have AI prime and not sure that will be enough for 24inch spread

My current 8g pic.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

That I can't help you with, but I would think if you're sticking to LPS you'll be fine. That said, I really like both my kessil and my kelo, so if you're looking for new lights, consider them


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Kelo is programmable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

According to the website you can get 100 PAR just right on the middle but everything else will be under 100. 
See the specs here:
http://www.aquaillumination.com/lighting/prime/#primeHDSpecs

with Nanobox Duo (which I have one for sale) you will get easy over 150 PAR 
see the specs here:
http://nanoboxreef.com/duo.html


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

I have a JBJ RL-20, it's a 20G all in one tank and shorter than the lagoon but has a much larger baffled sump area (big hand friendly).

*Rear sump:*
Chamber one
- Filter floss
- 1L Siporax
- HOB Algae scrubber
Chamber two
- 1L Siporax
- hob skimmer, swapped out for PLS-50 w/Jebao DC1200
- 2x Rena 50w heaters
Chamber three (additional baffle)
- Chemi-pure Blue on egg crate stand
Chamber four
- Factory return pump, swapped for Jebao DC2000 and Eshopps hob return
- Coral Box ATO

*Water movement:*
- Jecod CP25

*Lighting:*
- AI Hydra 26 HD
- 2 x 24" Sunblaster T5HO w/ ATI Blue+


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

poy said:


> I have a JBJ RL-20, it's a 20G all in one tank and shorter than the lagoon but has a much larger baffled sump area (big hand friendly).
> 
> *Rear sump:*
> 
> ...


You have 2 different tank?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

nfa1987 said:


> You have 2 different tank?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A mix of old and current pictures. Any changes have been noted in the specs above the pictures.


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

I have bubble magus qq1 in my current 8gallon

Is it enough for 20g ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

nfa1987 said:


> I have bubble magus qq1 in my current 8gallon
> 
> Is it enough for 20g ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It'll be more than sufficient for your tank and the 20G. I used my QQ1 until i brought the other skimmer back online. Mine sits as a spare for now. It performed really well in my system.


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

poy said:


> It'll be more than sufficient for your tank and the 20G. I used my QQ1 until i brought the other skimmer back online. Mine sits as a spare for now. It performed really well in my system.


Thanks for info..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

